# Swedish: I'm a stranger



## Språkliga Möten

Någon på gatan letade efter en hotell och frågade mig var den finns. Jag kunde inte svara, för att jag själv besöker stan. Hur kan man svara?

"Jag är ändå inte en lokal." (?)


----------



## Tjahzi

Engelskans _local _kan inte översättas med _lokal_.

Man kan säga _Jag är/kommer inte härifrån _eller_ Jag bor inte här_.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei
Kanskje slik kunne hun/han svare på:
-Beklager, men også jeg er turist her slik at jeg ikke kan hjelpe deg/dere.

Er det mulig å bruke ord som "ikke innfødt", "ikke hjemmehørende", "ikke bosatt"?

Mvh.


----------



## Tjahzi

I would be careful about using the word _turist_ since it's rather narrow, describing a person at a destination to which he/she has traveled exclusively for enjoyment and/or recreation. As such, an exchange student, someone visiting friends or family in another city or abroad, nor even someone making a stop somewhere on a longer journey wouldn't perfectly fix the description of a tourist.

_Infödd, hemmahörande _and _bosatt_ are better. However, they have slightly different connotations. _Infödd_ refers to the origin of a person and implies possession of that certain traits or knowledge from it, _bosatt _is exclusively focusing on current place of residence,and_ hemmahörande_ is somewhat of mixture, possibly describing either place of current residence or origin. So, while all of there could be used to answer the question, some provide additional information: _Jag är inte infödd _(I may live here now, but I don't understand these people), _Jag hör inte hemma här_ (I may live here, but I don't "belong" here), _Jag är bosatt här _(I live here, and have done so for an undisclosed period of time).

To sum up, you could go with _Jag är inte bosatt här_, but that would essentially be a less natural variant of _Jag är/kommer inte härifrån _or_Jag bor inte här_. Interesting question though.


----------



## Rasdor

I've heard the word "främling". Would that suit this context?


----------



## zlayaa

Rasdor said:


> I've heard the word "främling". Would that suit this context?


No, not in this context, _en __främling_ is a stranger, an unknown person.


----------



## Dan2

ermannoitaly said:


> Kanskje slik kunne hun/han svare på:
> -Beklager, men også jeg er turist her slik at jeg ikke kan hjelpe deg/dere.


Of course, if you said this you'd be speaking a foreign language, which would identify you as a non-native, so the exact choice of words may not matter much.  You could also say the English, "Sorry, I'm not from here", for that matter.

Seriously however: I'm interested in both Swedish and Norwegian, so I find your reply here (and in SM's current thread regarding the phrase "Have you seen him") informative.  But I think it's clear that SM in each case _could easily_ make himself _understood_, but wants to do more than that; he wants to know the most idiomatic way to express each thought in _Swedish_, for conversation with _Swedes_.  Norwegian is different enough that it should not be expected to supply answers to that question.  Or so it seems to me.


----------



## Språkliga Möten

Meningen med Wordreference forum, enligt mitt tycke, är väl att man inte bara får sina frågor besvarade, utan att dela med sig språkliga expertis med andra personer där ute. Det är i detta avseende viktigt att man samlar "krafter" från så många sakkunniga experter (i detta fall de som pratar svenska/norska/danska från barnsben) som möjligt så att vi närmar oss till bättre lösningar till ursprungliga frågor. Personligen tycker jag att i ramen för "nordiska språk" så går det alltid bra med att utnyttja sina kunskaper i sitt (sina) språk (vare sig danska, norska, eller svenska) för allas fördel. Det är ju klart fördel att som svenskar (eller de som lär sig svenska) att ha grundläggande kunskaper i grannländernas språk, och vikten av att kommunicera på sitt eget språk i Norden kan aldrig underskattas. Bör nämnas TV-programmet "Skavlan" som visas på såväl norsk som svensk tv, där programledaren, själv norsk men har uppenbarligen goda kunskaper i svenska och danska, pratar med sina gäster som kommer från uppsjö olika länder. Såväl svenskar som norskar pratar sitt eget språk och alla (åtminstone förväntas) förstår varandra om man är närvarande. Danska må vara ett undantag, men det kan underlättas med att de gör försök att lugna ner sig och pratar mer "skandinaviskt". Tja, det är kanske ett ovanligt exempel på "skandinavism" (man får ju textning om det pratas språk som inte motsvarar landets eget), men det bara visar att språken i de tre länderna är såpass nära till varandra, och gränsen har i flertals år varit obetydligt och suddas ut alltmer, så lönar det sig alltid att hålla koll på hur grannländernas folk pratar och vad skillnader är. Summa summarum: jag som ursprungligen startade en "thread" (vad heter det på svenska/norska/danska förresten?) har inget emot att ta emot svar på svenska, danska, eller norska. Ni gör alla en tjänst om ni svarar. Ju mer personer bidrar desto bättre.


----------



## Dan2

What you have said in effect is that you have (as I said I have) an interest that goes beyond a single Scandinavian language, that you enjoy (as I do) learning about how the "other" languages express an idea, and that the languages are quite close (I agree).  But I would mention two other points.

1. Imagine a foreign student living in an Italian city trying to perfect his Italian.  He asks a question about the best way to say in Italian that he's a stranger and receives the response:
Bueno, se puede decir,
_Lo siento, pero yo mismo soy turista._

(In case it's not clear to some readers, the above is Spanish.) I don't know about ermannoitaly, but I know that many Italians would be offended by this reply.  And yet I have seen TV programs (just as you mention for Scandinavia) where an Italian and a Spanish speaker have managed to converse.  So the situations are somewhat similar (tho not identical).

And note that ermannoitaly said nothing in his response above about Norwegian.  If he had started his post with, "Jeg snakker norsk, og på norsk ..." we wouldn't be having this discussion.

2. This forum is a great educational resource for people learning the various Scandinavian languages (probably most of whom are interested in only one of the languages).  As an aid, the forum has a rule that the language under discussion must be identified in the title.  So a beginner in Swedish sees Swedish in the title, and a question asked in Swedish, and then a reply that includes spellings like også, jeg, er, and wording that may not be typical of Swedish, _without this reply even being identified as being Norwegian_. I don't think that's helpful to learners.

In any case, my post above was accompanied by "smiley" icons, indicating that I was saying all this with a smile on my face, in a friendly manner; please keep that in mind.  And again, I find ermannoitaly's comments interesting, informative, and well worth being posted.  The main motivation for my comment was the interesting paradox of a foreign-language phrase being suggested as the best way of saying that you are ... a foreigner!

,
Dan


----------



## Språkliga Möten

Jag beklagar att jag inte förstod vad du egentligen menade med din post. Det är kanske på grund av bristen på att "read between the lines", men min post är, i sin tur, inte menad att kritisera utan att generellt framföra min önskan om att alla får möjlighet att tycka till och bidrar. Men du har helt rätt, faktum att vem som helst kan läsa dem och bidrar betyder att man skriver tydligt och rakt på sak. Sänkt tröskel med andra ord. Förhoppningsvis är min thread som har inget att göra med själva frågan raderas förr eller senare, men jag får hoppas att man diskutera sådant ämne i fortsättningen. Nästan inget går till spillo i wordreference!


----------



## Dan2

Tack, SM. Jag tycker att vi är överens om att när det handlar om en allmän diskussion, så är det bra att var och en skriver på sitt eget nordiskt språk (engelska även ).

Men ...
- How do you say "The boy likes girls" in Swedish"?
- Kanskje slik kunne man si det: "Gutten liker jenter".
är inte hjälpsam!

Dvs, när frågan lyder, "Vad är det bästa sättet att säga X på svenska (till exempel)", så är det bättre, tror jag, om frågan besvaras
- med en svensk mening
- av någon som har svenska som modersmål, eller som talar bra svenska.
(Men naturligtvis kan man föreslå, t.ex., "På norsk har vi uttrykket X. Kanskje er det noe tilsvarende på svensk.")


----------



## Lugubert

Back to the original question, I agree with 





Tjahzi said:


> Engelskans _local _kan inte översättas med _lokal_.
> 
> Man kan säga _Jag är/kommer inte härifrån _eller_ Jag bor inte här_.



When I last was in that situation, I think I used _Jag är inte heller härifrån_.


----------

